# Request for photos of head light for 59-60 Schwinn Jaguar



## T1Callahan (Nov 20, 2019)

Does anyone have or can take some detailed photos of the Light that came on the 59-60 Jaguar Mark IV.  My refurb is nearly done, but the light I bought on eBay is not correct- though I'm sure its close and most people wouldn't know.   With all the after market headlights that were manufactured through the years replicating the look of original light (theres even an LED version on amazon today for 13 bucks), its hard to tell on eBay if I should be bidding on a light, especially if I have not seen one in person close up to know what to look for.   The one I bought is fine, and replicates the look ok; it is an older one probably from the 80's with C batteries and incandescent bulb and bracket made in Japan, but I know its not original because the insides are too new.   If you also have a photo of what the insides should look like  that may also help me and others who may be trying to find correct parts.   I also know at some point they transitioned to the Schwinn Pumpkin light as I have seen this on the 64' models, but Im not sure what year they started.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 21, 2019)

The '59 Jaguar used Schwinn lamp #8183.  Don't know if this will get you any closer but I gave it a shot.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2019)

Check out this eBay listing. It's a Corvette but the Jag used the same light. 









						RARE 1959 SCHWINN CORVETTE all original 3 Speed bicycle - Jaguar,Panther,Typhoon  | eBay
					

My favorite year for Corvettes, and just about every other Schwinn model I like. The Schwinn team really put things in high gear in 1959 with sweet accessories and stylish touches. In short many of the beloved Schwinn details loved throughout the sixties actually started in 1959.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 21, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Check out this eBay listing. It's a Corvette but the Jag used the same light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link those photos are pretty decent. I zoomed in,  and I may have found one on a huffy no less on offer up just a bit ago.    Compare it to the zoomed photo.  Going to ask if I can get a better shot.  I can buy the light and get the bike for free.


The one I bought originally and have now is smaller.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2019)

I believe those were the Italian made light CEV. Check out Jeff's thread on the SBF. http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=4798.0


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I believe those were the Italian made light CEV. Check out Jeff's thread on the SBF. http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=4798.0



Very hard to find these days!


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 22, 2019)

As mentioned by GTs58 the Jaguar OG light was made in Italy by CEV and was the Hi/Lo beam version (two bulbs). Here are some pics inside and out of the correct light. The  light was stock on my customer's one owner 59 Jag.


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 22, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> As mentioned by GTs58 the Jaguar OG light was made in Italy by CEV and was the Hi/Lo beam version (two bulbs). Here are some pics inside and out of the correct light. The  light was stock on my customer's one owner 59 Jag.
> View attachment 1099588
> 
> View attachment 1099589
> ...



These are great pics I can use for comparison. Is the lens plastic?  As a side note,  while I was studying the ebay listing GTs58 sent,  I just noticed the headbadge is a starburst,  not the normal black and white one I bought.  And they are so expensive... I only paid a couple hundred for the whole bike but a new correct badge and light will double the cost.   I think I’m obsessed now ..,  this is my first vintage but I’m guessing it’s how it goes.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 22, 2019)

T1Callahan said:


> These are great pics I can use for comparison. Is the lens plastic?  As a side note,  while I was studying the ebay listing GTs58 sent,  I just noticed the headbadge is a starburst,  not the normal black and white one I bought.  And they are so expensive... I only paid a couple hundred for the whole bike but a new correct badge and light will double the cost.   I think I’m obsessed now ..,  this is my first vintage but I’m guessing it’s how it goes.



yes plastic...it will have CEV stamped on the lens like this.






All the best on the project.


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 22, 2019)

In the event that I can't find or can't afford an original, does anyone know if there is a similar in size and shape new one on eBay or amazon they sell that is close enough to the original size and shape. For instance this one looks interesting with a high/low incandescent beam and the visor is removable.   https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311589418693 
I may end up buying a something for now that is close enough, until I can find one that isn't priced out of my league. I think something that is $100-150+ for just a light is too much for me- though i get why you would spend that, but its not realistic for me.    I bought one from the 80s and looks wise, most won't be able to tell, but I can see the size is smaller than the original.
what is the diameter of the original?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Nov 22, 2019)

I have a close to mint one on this radiant blue '59 Jag I restored in 2009. Found it at Trexlertown in a headlight grab box for $7.00. It was dirty as hell when I got it, but I saw it was nice!


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 22, 2019)

I think blue is my favorite color, that is gorgeous. Don't know if Ill get that lucky to find one for $9 , but if anyone has a spare they picked up for $9, but Id gladly pay double if they want to sell it.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 22, 2019)

T1Callahan said:


> These are great pics I can use for comparison. Is the lens plastic?  As a side note,  while I was studying the ebay listing GTs58 sent,  I just noticed the headbadge is a starburst,  not the normal black and white one I bought.  And they are so expensive... I only paid a couple hundred for the whole bike but a new correct badge and light will double the cost.   I think I’m obsessed now ..,  this is my first vintage but I’m guessing it’s how it goes.




The badge on that Jag is the standard issue for that time with color matching lettering. It's the large oval, not the Starburst. The Starburst came on the 61 and later Jags.


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 22, 2019)

I found some info on another site or in another thread about the starburst, Apparently it started in early 1960 and ended in 1963.   The info in this Schwinn news letter from April 1960 says the "starburst is now in use". Also, On my Jag, which the serial says was manufactured on 10/31/1960, has what appears to be a tough glue residue. I thought originally that the glue was because someone tried to re-attach the standard metal badge and lost the screws, but now that I found this out today,  I believe the glue is because mine had the plastic Badge originally. I do now have the new B&W badge, but I need to get screws to affix it, but I'll test it tonight to see if the holes line up. From Ebay it looks like the plastic badge had alignment posts, and If I can't get the standard screws to go in or the holes don't line up with my badge I will know for sure that mine had the plastic.   

If I can get my badge to attach, I will probably just do so, and call it a day.  Especially since there were probably some 1960's with the standard B&W, and some without.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 22, 2019)

Honestly I’ve had so many different lights that I knew were factory, you could use just about any one of them and be ok. Especially on the earlier Jags they were sourcing lights of different styles all the time. Also I imagine a lot of were replaced by dealers. 
Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 22, 2019)

Just a note. The date associated to the serial number is not a build date of any sort. The recorded date is when the serial number was stamped on the drop out component and sometime later it was used to build a frame. There is even a chance your Jag could be a 1961 model depending on when that drop out was used to build a frame and Schwinn's production at the end of that year. The crank should have a cast in date and the fork should have a two or three number date stamp on the left leg just above the axle slot. 
I'd like to see a picture of your head tube if possible. If you had that black glue on the head then it had a Starburst badge. There was only one indexing pin at the bottom of the badge for the bottom screw hole. I've seen 1960 models with both large and small head badges and it seems that year had a badge transition over all along with the new Starburst which is the smaller version.


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 22, 2019)

Here is a sot of a head Tube. It also has 2 holes, and they do line up with the head badge I bought perfectly.   I am glad because I didn't even realize that there were 2 sizes of the standard B&W head badge.   I also included a shot of the headlamp I bought. I was not able to locate the date on the fork, but I probably need to take the wheel off to see it, and I also didn't find any dates on the crank either- Is that on the inside of the bracket?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 22, 2019)

1968 cast date on this crank. The stampings on the fork leg is pretty small and hard to read or see sometimes. Wheel has to be out.





You can somewhat see the date stamping on the fork just above the slot.


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 22, 2019)

Nickinator said:


> Honestly I’ve had so many different lights that I knew were factory, you could use just about any one of them and be ok. Especially on the earlier Jags they were sourcing lights of different styles all the time. Also I imagine a lot of were replaced by dealers.
> Darcie



Its a good point Darcie. I would like to find one that is an inexpensive (incandescent) clone that is closer in size.    This one just seems too small. but you tell me.   Still needs correct pedals as you can see, and as I found out recently the front rack is not correct.   I need to be patient, these things will eventual present themselves, but its hard, as I want to see it finished.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Nov 23, 2019)

If you want originality on your 1960 Jag, let me make some comments on your last picture. Yes, your front rack is incorrect. It should be an aluminum alloy "double hinged" rack there. Plus, you need to find a set of smaller, much more narrow in width handlebars for your bike. Recheck out the pic I have posted of my blue '59. The bike is 100% correct with all the parts that are on it. The only thing , other than the headtube badge that differentiates a 1959 Jag from the 1960 model is the pedals. The non reflectorized bow pedals on a '59 are of the bolt through the rubber block type, and the 1960's utilize a larger rubber block that eliminates the need for bolts to hold it to the pedal frame.

An observation, I noticed that your headlight mounting bracket is mounted to the handlebars upside down. If you turn the bike over to work on it, you may bash the top of your headlight in as this position raises the light higher above the handlebars to the point where the bike won't rest evenly on the grips when flipped over.


Jim.


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh man,  I never noticed that before. But your right the handlebars are too big and even a different shape.  How did I miss that?  Maybe that’s why my light appears so small. Because I’m using the handlebars for reference?  And I will turn over the light mount ....  on the pedals,  I believe I need to be looking for large cap pedals.   Did you see there was a pristine set on eBay recently that went for 365 bucks..,too much but there will be some decent ones reasonably priced eventually. thanks Jim and everyone for the input and observations...I appreciate everyone’s help here.


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 23, 2019)

After Some research It looks like I have more of a phantom style "long Horn" Handlebars. I still can't believe I missed that, since I have been studying photos for the last 3 weeks, but its so obvious now that you pointed it out.   The other thing I missed was that I thought I needed a new seat because the seat I had was all black and some sort of rubber and not leather, even though the underside seemed to be a perfect match.  The other day removed the seat because I bought a nicer OEM seat post that still had all its chrome on it (mine was in bad shape), and was going to do some clean up when I noticed that it seemed like maybe the seat rubber was coming off. Turns out it was just a seat cover, and the original seat was underneath. After 3 weeks of ownership, taking it completely apart, and even riding it a few times now, I missed that too.
Would these be correct? Ebay Link
After looking through eBays listings, there appears to be several that say Jaguar, but not all are the same so they may not be correct


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2019)

T1Callahan said:


> After Some research It looks like I have more of a phantom style "long Horn" Handlebars. I still can't believe I missed that, since I have been studying photos for the last 3 weeks, but its so obvious now that you pointed it out.   The other thing I missed was that I thought I needed a new seat because the seat I had was all black and some sort of rubber and not leather, even though the underside seemed to be a perfect match.  The other day removed the seat because I bought a nicer OEM seat post that still had all its chrome on it (mine was in bad shape), and was going to do some clean up when I noticed that it seemed like maybe the seat rubber was coming off. Turns out it was just a seat cover, and the original seat was underneath. After 3 weeks of ownership, taking it completely apart, and even riding it a few times now, I missed that too.
> Would these be correct? Ebay Link
> After looking through eBays listings, there appears to be several that say Jaguar, but not all are the same so they may not be correct





Those bars don't appear to be correct in the first picture. It's not very easy identifying the bars in pictures.  I posted some pictures in Andrew's Jag thread with a set of new Sunlite bars next to the originals. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/jaguar-mark-iv-questions.160267/#post-1083479


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 23, 2019)

I would have any part you need for that bike. Bars, pedals, etc- and that looks like the black glue thats behind a Starburst badge. Maybe it was redrilled for a metal badge. Also, the earlier screw type bow pedals were used past ‘58, I've seen them on unmolested bikes as late as 60’. But that’s the exception not the rule. Schwinn lol
Darcie


----------

